# Overseas Skilled Work Experience



## snakzak (Jan 3, 2020)

Greetings,

I got ITA for 175 points, I have claimed 50 points for skilled work experience as Software Engineer 261313, My BS degree was 4 years BS Computer Science and MS 2 years Computer Software Engineering. I got IQA for both degrees and IQA letter says "*The qualification assessed above meets the credit and knowledge requirements of a qualification listed under the occupation of Software Engineer.*"

I have worked in 4 different companies, with current employer I worked for three years.

My Question is : *DO I have to provide the payslips of all the previous 10 years experiences or only 6 or 3 payslips of the current job will work?* 

I have experience letters from all the employers.

Please guide according your experiences.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You would be better advised to provide as much evidence as is possible. You cannot supply too much evidence but you can provide too little. Whatever immigration don't need will be ignored if you supply over and above what they require.


----------

